# Grantsville and Little Dell 12-4



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Grantsville- Went with BFT's "Pa" out to grantsville this morning before the storm came in. Got there around 10am. Started at the north dike and after a half hour of no signs of life we moved to the south dike. Same story at the south dike. Threw the tackle box at them and never even got a nibble...never even saw a boil. The snow started up so we bailed. Got home around 1pm.

Little Dell- Not wanting to call today a complete skunk I made my way up to Little Dell solo around 3pm. Threw a gold kastmaster with no luck. Switched to the Strike King Red Eye Shad in "Bad to the Bone" color and it was fish on! Moved along the east shore getting fish as I traveled. Eventually I came up on a spot that was HOT for cutts. It was fish after fish till dark...and even in the dark I caught one. To have a great day I say I have to catch 10 fish (ya I am spoiled)....and today I got 12 with several getting off the hook just before the shoreline. Mountain Dell was compeletly iced over...too bad no one is allowed to fish it. Overall I am glad I made the trip up there today.


----------



## dank80 (Oct 31, 2007)

I just want to know if you got Pa's permission to post his name in your report?


I kid, I kid.


----------



## Tylert (Aug 6, 2008)

dank80 said:


> I just want to know if you got Pa's permission to post his name in your report?
> 
> I kid, I kid.


LOL that's great :lol:


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

dank80 said:


> I just want to know if you got Pa's permission to post his name in your report?
> 
> I kid, I kid.


Ya but I had to pay a fee -BaHa!- .

He is a really cool old guy. It was a pleasure getting skunked with him.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> *To have a great day I say I have to catch 10 fish (ya I am spoiled)*....and today I got 12 with several getting off the hook just before the shoreline.


So if you caught five or six really big ones.. would that not be a great day?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

sawsman said:


> EvilTyeDyeTwin said:
> 
> 
> > *To have a great day I say I have to catch 10 fish (ya I am spoiled)*....and today I got 12 with several getting off the hook just before the shoreline.
> ...


Hey remember I only catch DINKS! Although yes the day where I caught 2 Tiger Muskies in 8 casts was a summer highlight aka epic. Those 12-16 inch cutts fight just as hard as that 20.5 inch brown I got, if not harder. The cutts at little dell are aggressive this time of year and I have no complaints!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It sounds like you had a great afternoon thanks for the awesome report and photos. 8)


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Mountain Dell frozen yet?


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Riverrat77 said:


> Mountain Dell frozen yet?


Mountain Dell is 100% frozen and snow covered! Too bad one is not allowed to fish it! There was not a trace of ice on Grantsville or Little Dell. The water level has finally stopped dropping at Little Dell.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

EvilTyeDyeTwin said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Mountain Dell frozen yet?
> ...


Awesome... thank you!! By the way... nice bunch of fish. Still so weird to me that trout would hit that little rattle bait but you guys seem to do awesome with those.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Riverrat77 said:


> Awesome... thank you!! By the way... nice bunch of fish. Still so weird to me that trout would hit that little rattle bait but you guys seem to do awesome with those.


Your welcome. So far it is only Cutthroat Trout that like to bite that lure. The guys at fish tech told me that they have never caught a trout on a lipless crank. Bad to the Bone color works better than baby carp at Little Dell because the minnows there are the same size and color as the Bad to the Bone lure. Can't wait to try Strike King Red Eye Shads next summer for bass.


----------

